# Looking for a Cervelo S3



## funrider (Jan 17, 2008)

Who has the best deal on an S3 Olympic frameset, size 48?


----------



## jpdigital (Dec 1, 2006)

What's your idea of a "good deal"? Cervélo keep a _very tight restriction_ on their pricing. Anywhere. You might try competitivecyclist.com or excelsports.com, _maybe_. Only time I've ever seen the $$$ come down is year end/late model clearance, and even then it's usually not any kind of "smoking deal".


----------



## cogsci (Apr 10, 2009)

Nytro in Encinitas is supposedly the number one Cervelo retailer in the US.


----------

